# Netbook or Laptop under 23000



## Goleon (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey guyz,
I want to purchase a netbook or laptap under 23,000. Spec and features are expected to be the best i can get for that price is the only requirement


----------



## wooster (Oct 11, 2011)

Intel Atom processor  powered netbook- Samsung-NP-N150-JA02:

1GB RAM
Hard Disk Dirve Capacity 250GB
Wi-fi
High Definition audio
Bluetooth
Webcam
VGA
Windows 7 starter

Would cost you around 22k.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 11, 2011)

do you mind free DOS? you can always install W7 later..

If so, the Asus X42F-VX204D is a good deal..
Intel Pentium P6200 processor (Dual core,2.13GHz)
2 GB DDR3 1066MHz RAM
320GB 5400rpm HDD
14" HD LED Screen
6 Cell battery
Free DOS

price is Rs19k..


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2011)

Acer aspire 5253

 amd brazos c350 @1.6ghz dual core
and hd6310 256mb graphics  card (plays any hd 1080p video)
4 GB ddr3 ram
500 GB hdd
DVD writer
15"screen
full size keyboard
multi touch track Pad
cost inr 21000

i'm gonna buy this soon cause its better than any atom based NetBook and even beats nvidia ion in performance.


----------



## ulysses (Oct 12, 2011)

Gollum said:


> Acer aspire 5253
> 
> amd brazos c350 @1.6ghz dual core
> and hd6310 256mb graphics  card (plays any hd 1080p video)
> ...




Acer is ok.I have a 3.5 year old Acer Travelmate 5320.
Yesterday I received (ordered a week ago) for my kid ASUS X53U X013D @ Rs 17,100 from letsbuy.com( free alcatel 3.6 mbps data card)
see picture in notebook under 22K. This is slightly underpowered compared to C350 dual core. but looking good.

Brazos C50 @1.00 ghz dual core + HD 6250M graphic card
2 GB ram
320 Gb HD
DVD15.6" screen full size keyboard etc.
Installed win7 64 bit .Internet is faster compared to desk top and old laptop.  
*www.speedtest.net/result/1530664527.png


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2011)

nice info there
but does Asus provide drivers for windows XP? if so then i'm definitely buying this one.


----------



## ulysses (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes! Asus provided a dvd with drivers ( it says for win 7 64 bit only)
I could not instal the driver cd first.Infact I brought an expert (who set me last time )and it took almost 2 hours. I installed win7 first ,but after 20% asking for "CD rom driver "and was saying could not find in the cd they gave.
Atlast we got it going and at "expansion stage" ,stopped. ( my win7 cd was slightly corrupt) Only a new cd finished the job.
as a last minute rescue,we were about to instal older win Xp and later instal win7. but now working perfectly with win7 ultimate sp1 64 bit.+office 2010 64 bit.
check the pictures I posted in the other thread.

ASUS drivers for win7 is ok (though it says 64 nit only)
I felt drivers were not installed properly and inserted the cd ( did not run.exe again)
from windows experience test- went to componenets -one by one -updated drivers from CD. most said already ok. Graphic card+ audio drivers got updated and now everything looks good.
It will be better when I put 2 GB ram more.

*i52.tinypic.com/23t2oux.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/1znstoh.jpg


----------



## adnan87 (Oct 13, 2011)

If you can extend your budget, just check out this laptop awesome specs for the price.
amd quad core and 6650m gfx card.
Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

check out the review here
Review Asus K53TA-SX026V (Fusion) Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2011)

that is a good laptop indeed.


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 14, 2011)

HP i3 Under 22k 
(Use coupons)
HP Pavilion G Series G42-490TU( Core i3) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

However do have a check about HP After Sales


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2011)

underclocked i3 does not have a good gpu combo.


----------



## ulysses (Oct 14, 2011)

The review of Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D looks good. 
Iam watching it for any price reduction as Core I3/Core I5 sells maximum.
 I needed to buy 2 notebooks .One for my daughter and a higher  powered one for me. 
Some how I have managed Fusion Gpu full size notebook with a starter graphic card with Asus X-53U-X013D at a reasonable price.
Next quest is another powerful laptop. 
Eiether Core I5+6 Gb ram+750 HD+ 1 GB radeon DDR5 or Nvidia Gtx 540M with out OS..like that.(say around 30K-35K)
But Iam now impressed with Asus quality and I dont mind buying this Asus quadcore lappy for me...if a price cut beckons ...will hit the button.


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 14, 2011)

Goleon said:


> Hey guyz,
> I want to purchase a netbook or *laptap* under 23,000. Spec and features are expected to be the best i can get for that price is the only requirement



Is that some futuristic gadget?



ulysses said:


> The review of Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D looks good.
> Iam watching it for any price reduction as Core I3/Core I5 sells maximum.
> I needed to buy 2 notebooks .One for my daughter and a higher  powered one for me.
> Some how I have managed Fusion Gpu full size notebook with a starter graphic card with Asus X-53U-X013D at a reasonable price.
> ...



Seriously, at 26-27k its a STEAL!!

Get it before Asus stops supplying this mammoth monster, else you'll be singing the song "Tujhe Bhula Dia"


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 14, 2011)

@ulysses bro did u play any games on that laptop if yes then can u share  how is the gaming performance can it play fifa11/12 or COD4 etc


----------



## ulysses (Oct 15, 2011)

well Iam from the  stone age and I have not played any games  ever!
I will check it with my daughter and will update you after a few days.
First extra 2GB ram before Monday.

*Seriously, at 26-27k its a STEAL!!

Get it before Asus stops supplying this mammoth monster, else you'll be singing the song "Tujhe Bhula Dia"[/QUOTE]*


what you say may be true! With Rupee depreciated quite a bit,only existing stocks are sold at current rates,new stocks are priced higher.The same model I bought 10 days ago is Rs 1800 more and same specs 14" screen (not 15.6" I got) is priced still more higher!
Well I need a lot of gadgets man!! 
15X and above zoom camera, 32" Lcd TV,22" LCD monitor etc etc
my copying machine is under repair.The moment I fix it...I will be able to print and spend!!


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, seems we have a To be Mr. Telgi over here..


----------



## Goleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I ended up with a HP mini 110 3737 tu....was really small.but thats what i wanted...


----------



## bestbargain (Oct 18, 2011)

Try high end acer aspire


----------



## ulysses (Oct 19, 2011)

Copier still under repair.Trying to visit Telgi to get advice in the hospital in Bangalore jail.But due to ex Karnataka chief minister also sitting there ,security is tight.so no visitors other than lawyers!!

Bought 2 GB DDR3 RAM Transcend @ Rs 750(sealed pack and the shop fellow fixed the ram and checked there itself) This notebook is some what complete

*i53.tinypic.com/ibgccx.jpg



*www.speedtest.net/result/1543317444.png


----------



## Priyanka (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi there are lots of netbooks at a price that’s far below 23 K. You can buy HP Mini 110 series, Asus 1011, Samsung N100 etc. They all have good configuration which includes Intel Atom processor, 1-2GB of RAM. My friend recently bought an HP Netbook recently, and it runs very smoothly. He is very happy with it. But one word of caution: Always look whats inside a laptop like the processor, RAM, Operating system etc. and don’t look for the price only. All the best.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2011)

all those are atom based laptops. aka not much vfm considering the amd counterparts beat the atoms to dust in performance.

atom is only good for internet and word processing. games and hd content just breaks its legs.



ulysses said:


> Copier still under repair.Trying to visit Telgi to get advice in the hospital in Bangalore jail.But due to ex Karnataka chief minister also sitting there ,security is tight.so no visitors other than lawyers!!
> 
> Bought 2 GB DDR3 RAM Transcend @ Rs 750(sealed pack and the shop fellow fixed the ram and checked there itself) This notebook is some what complete
> 
> ...



dude can you tell me from where you bought the ram in Bangalore.


----------



## ulysses (Nov 3, 2011)

Bought the 2GB DDR3 RAM in Secunderabad (not Bangalore) near Paradise circle in the CTC computer bazaar.


----------



## Priyanka (Nov 15, 2011)

In case of the processors, I don't think any other brand can beat Intel. It has an excellent history of making smart processors, therefore in case of netbooks also it is sensible to trust the Atom processors.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ Welcome to tdf priyanka. Actually your comment is true partially. Yes intel makes terrific processors with unmatched efficiency and IPC. But to blindly buy intel is not a good idea especially in the netbook category.

You've heard of amd's brazos platform right? It uses amd's bobcat cores fused with radeon hd 6310 gpu's having 80 streaming multiprocessors of vliw5 arrangement.

Cpu's like amd E-350 and C-50 are dual cores with radeon gpu (fusion). They beat all types of atom cpu's handsdown even with nvidia ion chipset.

Currently in the netbook category, amd brazos is the unanimous platform to choose.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2011)

Priyanka said:


> In case of the processors, I don't think any other brand can beat Intel. It has an excellent history of making smart processors, therefore in case of netbooks also it is sensible to trust the Atom processors.



Have you ever heard about dual core, quad core, 64 bit, Fusion, APU..... Etc.. 

 If you only watch Intel then you might not have heard it.... Its all because AMD that we are able to get multi core processor, VFM laptops, desktop computers........

Its AMD who is more innovative than Intel... AMD is one tenth of the size of Intel but still dares to bring new thing.....

Sorry for offtopic... But can't hold

Welcome to computing Priyanka


----------



## Jripper (Nov 16, 2011)

amd = intro to 64 bit proccy's. |m|


----------

